

This Week in Rust - cmrx64
http://cmr.github.io/blog/2014/03/15/this-week-in-rust/

======
Gracana
> Another great PR from the illustrious ktt3ja, the compiler will now give
> suggestions on how to fix lifetime woes. This is an awesome usability
> improvement.

I'm really glad to see improvements like this. I know how I felt when I was
learning C and trying to understand gcc's error messages. Rust is relatively
new to everyone though, so having these features from the start is quite
valuable.

~~~
fournm
I almost actually clapped when I saw this one, having run into lifetime
problems before.

------
deckiedan
Wow - some of those are pretty major changes.

[https://github.com/mozilla/rust/pull/12815](https://github.com/mozilla/rust/pull/12815)
\- even if that's not a major change grammatically, is a huge change
linguistically.

That's one of the things about Rust... It looks like a lot of fun, and I can't
wait to actually spend some time learning it - but it's still changing so
much.

When it does stabilise, though, it's certainly going to be an interesting
language.

~~~
bjz_
>
> _[https://github.com/mozilla/rust/pull/12815](https://github.com/mozilla/rust/pull/12815)
> \- even if that's not a major change grammatically, is a huge change
> linguistically._

They were renamed because we were constantly forgetting the difference between
Ports and Chans. It was a difficult decision choosing the right replacement
however. See the huge discussion here:
[https://github.com/mozilla/rust/issues/11765](https://github.com/mozilla/rust/issues/11765)
At least it was pretty easy to find/replace them, and [http://rust-
ci.org/](http://rust-ci.org/) notifies you of any breakages. But yeah, early
adoption isn't for the feint-of-heart.

~~~
Alphasite_
Why not Sender and Receiver? TX and RX are obviously equivalent, but i take it
there are downsides that I'm missing?

~~~
cmrx64
It is Sender and Receiver now. TX and RX aren't obvious to non-English-
speakers

------
Gracana
I hope it's okay if I go a little off-topic to talk about the design of this
site...

Does anyone else have an issue with gray fonts and low font-weights? Gray text
has been popular for a long time (HN has a heavy dose of it, for example), but
the lightweight fonts seem to be a new trend. The contrast between text and
background is just getting worse and worse, to the point that I need to have
stylish installed just to make some sites readable. I feel like designers are
designing for ideal setups like their own, and they're forgetting about people
like me.

~~~
cmrx64
Hi! I picked this theme indeed because I thought it looked the best on my
screen. Would using a heavier font help? Or maybe just setting the font color
to true black?

~~~
pohl
For me it was mostly the contrast, but tweaking both could help.

By the way, I love love love TWIR. Thank you so much!

